# [W] Metal Daemons



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking for any of these you may have lying around - Juan Diaz' Daemonettes or Daemonette Cavalry, Brian Nelson Bloodletters.


























Command Group will pay extra for.

Can do paypal, preferred England.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm... lemme dig around in the attic a bit. I know I_ had_ a box of those 'Letters.


----------

